
Why gamers are outraged over the latest Star Wars game - maxaht
https://www.thememo.com/2017/11/15/star-wars-battlefront-ii-boycott-microtransaction-ea-game/
======
Merthurian
This works fine in games that are free to play like League of Legends, I
actually think it's a fantastic business model. But unsurprisingly, the
attention maximizing dopamine slow-release algorithm causes cognitive
dissonance when you can bypass it by paying but you've already paid.

